# problema con LM324



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 7, 2008)

hola a todos,

pues mi problema viene con el LM324,  es un integrado con 4 A.O dentro, yo por ahora solo uso uno de ellos, la alimentación la hago con Vcc a 12v y GND a tierra ( a diferencia del 741 creo que este va  sin alimentacion simétrica) 
La configuracion es en diferenciador con ganancia 1, por lo que todas las resistencias usadas son iguales, de 1kohm. 
El problema: al poner una tensión de 72mV en V+  y de 119 mV en V- , el resultado a la salida no es (V+)-(V-), ademas, puedo variar el valor de V+ sin que varie el valor de la salida, por el contrario, si vario el valor de V- si que varia la salida. 
el Montaje lo he hecho según la configuración del dibujo que he adjuntado

                             Gracias de antemano.
R3, R4, R5 y R26 son de 1K y lo otro son unos divisores de tensión que me dan las tensiones anteriores. Por si vale de algo:
PR1' =1k,  PR1=1K
R1=20K,   R2=26,9k


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 7, 2008)

Ignacio, me parece que el problema que estás teniendo es que al varias las resistencias Pr1 y Pr1' para cambiar el voltaje en V+ y V- esto agrega una resistencia en serie a R3 (hacé el thevenin de tus divisores de tensión). La tensión a la salida depende de los valores de R3, R4, R5 y R26, así que no sólo cambiás la tensión de entrada sino que también cambiás la ganancia a la vez.
Probá usar dos OP AMP más del integrado que tiene 4 y usalos como buffers para la entrada de tu amplificador diferencial a ver si mejora.

Te adjunto el amp diferencial con la fórmula completa como referencia.

Slds...


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 7, 2008)

Está bien, la salida no va a ir a valores de tensión negativos, o mejor dicho, no va a ir a valores de tensión más negativos que la tensión que va en GND (V- en realidad, porque si fuera con fuente dual acá iría la alimentación negativa).
Cuando se utilizan operacionales "single-supply" se suele utilizar una referencia de tensión (puede ser un simple divisor resistivo, lo podrías hacer con los operacionales que te sobran en el integrado) para evitar ese problema, es decir, se lleva el cero a la tensión de referencia.
Todo lo que tendrías que hacer es poner el terminal de R26 en vez de a tierra, ponerlo a la tensión de referencia.
También tené en cuenta que la salida puede ir hasta (V+) - 1.5V.

Si usas 5V yo pondría una referencia de [(Vsal-max) - (Vsal-min)]/2 = (3.5 - 0) / 2 = 1,75 V (un poco menos, el 0 en realidad son 30 mV o algo así).

Otra cosa, si la tensión de salida va a trabajar cerca de 0 V, se recomienda poner una resistencia en serie >100ohms en la salida, para limitar la corriente del pin de salida (con 100 ohms sería 5/100 = 50 mA, fijate en la hoja de datos cuál es la máxima corriente de salida que puede dar el LM324).

Entonces en resumen, en la salida nunca vas a tener una tensión más alla del rango (V-) a (V+ - 1.5V), con 5V sería desde aprox. 0 a 3.5V)


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 7, 2008)

Aaaah, perdón, no me di cuenta de que V- estaba por arriba de V+... Ardogan tiene razón, interpreté cualquier cosa. Mis disculpas.

Slds...


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 7, 2008)

muchas gracias a ambos, tanto por la celeridad como por la claridad en las explicaciones. Mañana por la mañana probaré esas modificaciones y os diré que tal me ha ido. Muchas gracias por todo.
                                                  Un saludo.

Espero que mañana os de buenas noticias.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 8, 2008)

hola!

Pues hice los cambios que me indicasteis, y ahora si que varia la tension a la salida cuando vario cualquiera de los dos ponteciometors, pero aun no me va bien, por que con los siguientes valores:
PR1   427mV
PR1'  422mV

a la salida me da 0,97v, y ese valor ademas de ser + en vez de -, no se corresponde con la diferencia (V+)-(v-), ademas tengo el problema de que  por ejemplo, si yo PR1 y PR1' los ajusto sin conectarlos al A.O a unas tensiones de 211mV y 187mV, en el momento que los conecto a las entradas V+ y V- esas tensiones se suben a 427mV y a 422mV.

Los cambios que hice fueron la resistencia en serie a la salida de 250ohm y la patilla de R26, en vez de a tierra la he puesto a una V de 1,66v (pero solo esa patilla, y lo hice con un divisor de tension)

                            Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 8, 2008)

Bueno, ahora voto por la respuesta de Sigma-O. Es cierto lo que él dice arriba, que al mover pr1 y pr'1 estás modificando la ganancia del circuito.
Creo que lo que proponemos los dos en conjunto es algo como:







Fijate que no se carga a la señal (los potenciómetros), la tensión de referencia también es necesario pasarla por operacional, porque si va por un divisor resistivo simple también está agregando resistencia serie de la pata + del opamp a tierra, y eso cambia la ganancia.

De esa forma, a la salida las tensiones negativas te quedan en el rango 0 a 1.75V y las positivas 1,75 a 3.5V. Y la diferencia máxima entre las tensiones de entrada medible es V1-V2 = +-1.75V, si hay más diferencia de tensión el opamp C va a saturar. Podrías expandir el rango dándole ganancia <1 al opamp C, por ejemplo, cambiando R6 y R5 a 470 ohms el rango sería ahora V1-V2 = +- 3.7V.

Vsal = (V2-V1) * R6/R3 + Voffset

El rango también lo podés controlar con el divisor que hacés con los potenciómetros de entrada (relación entre R1 y RV1 y entre R2 y RV2).


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 8, 2008)

Hola otra vez!

he introducido los cambios, es decir que ahora la salida de los divisores de tension las paso cada una de ellas por un seguidor de tension y de ahi a R3 y R5, y lo mismo he hecho para la R26 que he usado otro divisor para la tension de referencia. He observado que ahora, si la tension en la salida de los potenciometros era de 185mV, ahora si que se mantiene esa tension aunque mi problema ahora es que esos 185mV se mantienen a la entrada del seguidor de tension y tambien a su salida, pero en el momento en que conecto la salida de los seguidores al diferenciador, esa tension pasa de 180mV a 666mV,
De esta forma a R3 y a R5 me llegan 675mV y a la salida tengo 1,66v (que curiosamente es igal a la tension de referencia que uso en R26)

                                                        gracias.

Si en R26 en vez de tension de referencia, lo pongo a masa directamente la tension se mantiene aunque conecte las salidas de los seguidores al dirferenciador, pero aun a pesar de eso, la salida del diferenciador no se corresponde con (V+) - (V-)

                                                   Gracias


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 8, 2008)

Ignacio, el OP-AMP que conectaste como diferenciador va a tener a su salida una tensión igual a (V2-V1) + Vref si R3, R4, R5 y R26 son iguales (Vref es la tensión que ajustás como referencia), tal cual lo dijo Ardogan en su post. Por lo tanto si V2 = V1  a la salida vas a tener nada más ni nada menos que Vref (que es tu caso por lo que decís que "a R3 y a R5 me llegan 675mV).
Por otro lado, me parece muy raro que te cambie la tensión a la salida de los buffers cuando los conectás, armaste el circuito tal cual te lo pasó Ardogan? Si lo armaste diferente posteá un diagrama.

Slds...

PD: hice alusión a las resistencias según la nomenclatura del circuito original porque es la que usó Ignacio en el último post, pero pongamonos de acuerdo así no hacemos matete . Propongo que sigamos con las nomenclaturas del circuito de Ardogan que es el más completo.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 8, 2008)

me parece estupendo lo de tomar un cocuito como base. Yo el que he montado es el mismo que el de ardogan, salvo en R9 que no la tengo.
me lio un poco en dos cosas,
- la tension de referencia que uso de 1,66v es como si en vez de tomar el 0 como referencia tomo el 1,66v ¿no? pero no entiendo por que se hace eso asi.
-por otra parte no entiendo a que se refier ardogan con: "De esa forma, a la salida las tensiones negativas te quedan en el rango 0 a 1.75V y las positivas 1,75 a 3.5V. Y la diferencia máxima entre las tensiones de entrada medible es V1-V2 = +-1.75V, si hay más diferencia de tensión el opamp C va a saturar"

por ultimo, segun el circuito de ardogan,  es logico que al tener las mismas tensiones en R3 y R4, a la salida tenga la tension de Vref, pero es que si yo vario el potensiónmetro VR2 o  el VR1, la salida no cambia. Es decir, la salida a la entrada del seguidor de tension varia, pero a la salida se mantiene invariable a 667mV en ambas salidas (patillas 1 y 7 del diagrama)  (esto sucede mientras tengo la salida conectada al diferenciador, si la desconecto la variacion a la entrada del seguidor se ve reflejada a la salida)

                      Gracias


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 8, 2008)

Ignacio, respecto de la tensión de referencia se hace así porque el operacional es diferencial, esto quiere decir que la salida va a ser positiva o negariva según sea postiva V+ respecto de V- o lo contrario. El probleme de no tener una alimentación simétrica es que tu circuito puede darte valores de tensión únicamente comprendidos entre Vcc (positivo de alimentación) y 0V (negativo de alimentación). Si tu tensión de referencia es el negativo, es decir 0V, la salida de tu operacional nunca va a ser menor que 0V por más que se esfurece.
Por este motivo se le da un valor de referencia normalmente situado en Vcc/2 y el "cero" del operacional va a ser ese valor. Él te va a dar una salida "positiva" o "negativa" respecto de ese valor de referencia.
Por eso Ardogan bien dice que los valores positivos van a estar por arriba de 1.75V (positivos respecto de la referencia) y los valores negativos estarán por abajo de 1.75V (negativos respecto de la referencia).

Respecto del segundo problema, la verdad es que no sabría qué decirte, es raro. Asegurate que los buffers tengan la pata (-) conectada directamente con un cable a la salida y a nada más, ni resistencias al negativo ni nada, tal cual está en el diagrama.

Slds...


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 8, 2008)

IgnacioD6 dijo:
			
		

> me parece estupendo lo de tomar un cocuito como base. Yo el que he montado es el mismo que el de ardogan, salvo en R9 que no la tengo.



R9 la puse para simbolizar una carga conectada a la salida del último opamp, para no dejarlo abierto.



			
				IgnacioD6 dijo:
			
		

> - la tension de referencia que uso de 1,66v es como si en vez de tomar el 0 como referencia tomo el 1,66v ¿no? pero no entiendo por que se hace eso asi.



Exactamente, el "cero" (la salida cuando V1=V2) va a ser la tensión de referencia. Se hace así para repartir el rango de salida por igual. Si no estuviera la referencia pasará que cuando la tensión en el pin 3 sea mayor que en el pin 5 la salida va a ser siempre 0, no importa cuanto mayor sea la tensión en el pin 3. Con la tensión de referencia podemos ver que la salida va a responder linealmente (no va a saturar) mientras que 
(tensión pin 3) - (tensión pin 5) < -Vref (=-1.66V)



			
				IgnacioD6 dijo:
			
		

> -por otra parte no entiendo a que se refier ardogan con: "De esa forma, a la salida las tensiones negativas te quedan en el rango 0 a 1.75V y las positivas 1,75 a 3.5V


Sí, está poco claro, tuve que decir que era comparándolo con el integrado trabajando en "dual-supply", sin tensión de referencia. Las tensiones que en dual-supply serían negativas en la salida del último op-amp van ahora al rango 0 a Vref. 
Ahora edito el post anterior.



			
				IgnacioD6 dijo:
			
		

> Y la diferencia máxima entre las tensiones de entrada medible es V1-V2 = +-1.75V, si hay más diferencia de tensión el opamp C va a saturar"



Me refiero a la diferencia máxima entre (tensión pin 3) y (tensión pin 5), es decir, la salida va a reflejar cambios en las entradas mientras que 

(tensión pin 5) - (tensión pin 3)< (Vcc - 1.5) - Vref

y (tensión pin 5) - (tensión pin3) >-Vref 

Por eso, si uno quiere que quede simétrico se elige 

Vcc - 1.5 - Vref = Vref => Vref = (Vcc - 1.5)/2

Bueno, eso respecto de las dudas. Ahora veo que los valores de entrada a los op-amp, es decir, los que medís en la salida del potenciómetro son bajos (100 mv o menos).
Con esos valores bien podría ser que molesten las tensiones de offset (si bien son bajas) y corrientes de polarización.
Otra cosa que cambiaría entonces son las resistencias que en tu primer post nombraste R1 y R2 a valores más bajos para que cuando muevas los potenciómetros haya cambios más grandes de tensión.
Si esas resistencias las pones a 2Kohm, la tensión máxima que salen de los potenciómetros serían de 5/3 x 1 = 1.66 V, lo que vendría bárbaro, porque ahí te aseguras que cualquiera sea la posición de los potenciómetros siempre estás trabajando dentro del rango del último operacional.

¿Se pueden cambiar esas resistencias?


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 9, 2008)

si, puedo camiar amas resitencias, pero la salida del operacional al hacer la diefencia me interesa en mV. Me explico, el sistema es así: (segun el circuito que puse en el primer post) 
- la red de PR1' es una red de ajuste, que como maximo me dará 200mV, en principio la fijare a 180mV

- la red PR1 es una red en la que PR1 es un potenciometro de 10k y 10 vueltas, es decir 1k por vuelta aprox. Yo lo situaré de forma que a 180º de giro del potenciometro tenga 180mV.

- el operacional lo que me hace es: tengo en la red PR1' 180mV fijos que no varian (le he puesto 200mV para un posible ajuste), solo varian los de PR1, de forma que si por ejemplo muevo 90º el potenciometro PR1, su resistencia bajará a la mitad y con ello tendré una tension de 90mV, de esa forma a la salida del operacional me indicará 180-90= 90mV que se corresponden con los 90º girados.

Espero a ver aclarado algo.

por otra aprte, yo he ido probando cosillas y tengo algunos datos:
una vez que he entendido lo de la tension de referencia, la he quitado y puesto a 0v la patilla de R26, con la condicion de que (v+)-(v-) sea menos que 0, es decir un valor negativo, que al quedar invertido seria positivo, es decir en un rango de 0 a 5v, y de esta forma me va bien (creo, aun he de hacer mas pruebas), si uso la tension de referencia, la salida de los buffer se me bloquea, no se por que pero no se corresponde con su entrada, y en ambos buffer la salida es la mima independientemente de que la entrada en amis es distinta.

                           gracias por la ayuda que me prestais.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 9, 2008)

he hecho unas pruebas para confirmar lo que dije antes de que con la tension de referencia en GND me iba bien, lo que he obtenido:
- Siempre que V+ es mayor que V-, la tension de salida semantiene fija a 96,9 mV, es lógico que no varíe porque: Vo=-[(V+)-(V-)] será de valor negativo, y ese valor a la salida no lo puedo tner con la tension de referencia a 0, ya que solo tendré entre 0v y 5v 
- Si V+ es menor que V- el sistema funciona muy bien, es decir, si tengo:
         V+=78mV
         V-=166
teorico: Vo=-[78-166] = -(-88 )=88   y en la practica me sale 87,3mV

pero tengo algo raro en los extremos: 
caso I: 
         V+=138,4mV
         V-=166
teorico: Vo=-[138-166] = -(-28 )=28   y en la practica me sale 77,3mV
casoII:
         V+=61mV
         V-=166
teorico: Vo=-[61-166] = -(-105)=105   y en la practica me sale 103mV lo cual es aproximado, pero puedo bajar el valor de V+ sin que varie la salida  (queda fija a 103mV)  esto es debido a que si bajo la entrada del buffer de V+ (de 61,mmV a 0mV) que a la salida del buffer se me queda la tension en 61,1mV que es la que entra en el operacional que hace la diferencia.


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 9, 2008)

Aaaaahhhh, eso es otra cosa. Si el potenciómetro pr'1 es de ajuste es como decís, fijándolo apropiadamente no hace falta armar la referencia y nos ahorramos eso.

Ahora lo raro es que al no usar la referencia y meter 0V la cosa ande. Estuve simulando y con la tensión de referencia se comporta como habíamos mencionado antes. Quizás el problema fué en la conexión para obtener la tensión de referencia.

Pero bueno, es irrelevante ya que no precisás la tensión de referencia en realidad.

Sí insisto con que la señal (la del potenciómetro multivueltas) convendría trabajarla con valores más altos si se puede (que entre en vez de 0 a 180 mV, 0 a 1.8V por ejemplo). Para no tener que pensar en la tensión de offset de los opamps, de 2mV. Aunque también eso se puede compensar con pr'1, pero siempre está la desviación de la tensión de offset (por temperatura principalmente). 
Con pr1 te interesa medir el ángulo de 0 a 180º solamente (1/2 vuelta)?.

Bueno, si te va bien así como lo hacés ahora lo dejamos ahí. Tu problema original en definitiva se arreglaba poniendo seguidores de tensón a los potenciómetros.

Un placer poder dar una mano (si bien se enredó todo con la tensión de referencia cuando no hacía falta, tendría que haberlo preguntado al principio).

Saludos y a ver como te fue.


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 9, 2008)

Mi último post lo hice antes de ver tu último post.
Sería conveniente que mandes un esquema de como tenés conectado todo, no te olvides de los valores de las resistencias (de que tolerancia son?).
La salida la tenés conectada a algún lugar?, eso también puede ser importante.
La salida mínima va a andar cerca de 20mV (en la hoja de datos, V0L parámetro "output voltage swing") por las propias limitaciones del opamp.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 9, 2008)

adjunto os envio el diagrama del circuito que he montado, y a continuacion os doy los valores obtenido en las pruebas:

V1=  191mV      V2=180mV    Vo= 106mV
V1=  191mV      V2=82mV    Vo= 106mV
V1=  191mV      V2=17mV    Vo= 106mV

V1=  100mV      V2=181mV    Vo= 82mV
V1=  110mV      V2=181mV    Vo= 72mV
V1=  82mV        V2=181mV    Vo= 100mV
V1=  66mV        V2=181mV    Vo= 115mV

Además, V1 no baja de 66mV, es decir, a la salida de P2, bajo la tension y el buffer va bien, hasta que llego a 66mV, a partir de ahi, puedo bajar la tension a la salida del potenciometro,  sin que se refleje a la salida del buffer.

                                  Siento molestar tanto, pero estoy desconcertado, yo pensaba que 
          Vo=-[(V+)-(V-)] en mi caso Vo=-[(V2)-(V1)]   por tanto al dejar la referencia a GND, en caso de que V2>V1, la salida seria negativa, y como esto no es posible, el sistema no funcionaria, pero veo que es al revés, que se cumple para V2<V1

                                  Gracias.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 9, 2008)

esa es la placa de montaje, por si vale de algo. Por cierto, los divisores los hice asi para ahorar resistencias y ver todo mas claro.


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 9, 2008)

IgnacioD6 dijo:
			
		

> Siento molestar tanto, pero estoy desconcertado, yo pensaba que
> Vo=-[(V+)-(V-)] en mi caso Vo=-[(V2)-(V1)]   por tanto al dejar la referencia a GND, en caso de que V2>V1, la salida seria negativa, y como esto no es posible, el sistema no funcionaria, pero veo que es al revés, que se cumple para V2<V1



La salida del último operacional, que está en configuración diferencial, va a ser Vo = (V2 - V1) * Rf/ Rin; con Rf = resistencia realimentación = resistencia de pin (+) a tierra; y Rin = resistencia de V1 a  terminal - = resistencia de V2 a terminal +

Es correcto lo que decís, los cambios a la salida se van a reflejar mientras sea V2>V1
Por eso en el primer conjunto de valores que das:



			
				IgnacioD6 dijo:
			
		

> V1= 191mV V2=180mV Vo= 106mV
> V1= 191mV V2=82mV Vo= 106mV
> V1= 191mV V2=17mV Vo= 106mV



Está bien que sea así porque V2<V1. Fijate que ahí pasa lo que decía antes, que la salida del último operacional no llega a ir a 0 V, sino un valor un poco más alto, que en tu caso es 106 mV.

Por lo tanto vas a empezar que la salida varia con las entradas cuando V2>V1 + 106 mV

La salida nunca va a ir a un valor más bajo que esos 106 mV. 
Pero tené en cuenta también que eso mismo pasa con los buffers de entrada, es decir, si les metés un tensión menor a 100mV (o el valor mínimo que puedan dar a la salida, digo 100mV por ser un valor parecido al del último operacional y redondear) los buffers a la salida no van a ser iguales a la entrada, sino que se van a "clavar" en 100 mV.
Otra razón para no trabajar con tensiones pequeñas a la entrada de los buffers (seguidores de tensión, los operacionales que se conectan a los potenciómetros).

Algo rápido para solucionar eso sería que en vez de hacer:

5V ------- resistencia ------potenciómetro ------tierra

usar

5V ------- potenciómetro-------resistencia--------- tierra

para que la tensión minima que entra los buffers sea >0. En otras palabras, en los circuitos de entrada intercambiar tierra y 5V.

Aaaahhhh, ahí veo en el protoboard que en la entrada no pusiste la resistencia fija, solo los potenciómetros.

Bueno, igual no está mal si tenés en cuenta que no podés usar potenciómetro por debajo de una posición mínima (la que sea que de 100 mV = umbral inferior de tensión de salida de los buffers), y no podés pasar de una posición superior (que la da tu potenciómetro de ajuste, que en los mensajes anteriores decías que era de 166 mV).

Y bueno, remarco que a la salida del operacional que hace la resta tampoco vas a lograr tensiones menores a los 106mV que mediste.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 9, 2008)

ok, creo que ya me quedo mas claro. Solo una cosa mas, los 106 mv a los que tu haces referencia vendrian a ser el  "output voltage swing" que me mencionaste antes, y eso es algo porpio del operacional. He mirado la hoja de caracteristicas y solo me pone el minimo de 26mV, supongo que el valor que me da a mi es normal.

                                Gracias.
Mañana trabajaré mas en ello a ver si lo termino ya todo.


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 9, 2008)

Exacto, el output voltage swing traducido es rango de tensión de salida, que según la hoja de datos del LM324 el valor inferior del rango es máximo 20mV (típico 5mV) y el valor superior del rango es Vcc-1.5V.

Habría que ver por qué en tu caso llega a 106mV y no a 20mV o menos. Si me doy cuenta por qué aviso (tal vez por tolerancia en las resistencias, tendría que verlo).


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 10, 2008)

hola de nuevo,

considerando esos 106 mV, he pensado en cambiar la estrategia un poco, es decir, que yo antes intentaba una variacion de 0 a 180mV, pero ahora pense en tomarlapor ejemplo de 100mV a 280mV. y tengo que: (los asteriscos son marcas para aclaraciones, no signos de multiplicar)

V1= 80,7mV           V2=179mV    Vo= 100mV 
V1= 80,7mV*         V2=259mV    Vo= 168,2mV 
V1= 80,7mV**       V2=360mV    Vo= 232mV 

*no se porqué, pero al variar el valor de V2 de 179mV a 259mV, la salida del buffer de V1 ha cambiado sola, ha pasado de 80,7 a 91,7, estando su entrada a 80,7mV
** lo mismo que antes, he variado V2 de 259 a 360 y la salida del buffer V1 ha cambiado sola a 127mV mientras que a la entrada del buffer tengo 80,7mV

Además, los valores de Vo se corresponden con los de las salidas del buffer cambiadas.

                       Gracias.


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 10, 2008)

Estaba viendo la protoboard, y no creo que solucione nada del problema, pero las entradas de los opamps que no se usan (1 solo en este caso) siempre conviene dejarlas conectadas a algo (+5V, tierra, cualquier lugar no importa porque no toman corriente y no representan carga para el circuito al que se conecten), pines 9 y 10 si veo bien.
Luego no veo ningún error en el proto, si veo que alimentaste el LM324 con 12V pero eso no debiera cambiar nada.
Para esas diferencia entre entradas y salidas de los buffers, lo único que se me ocurre es algún mal contacto... no sé, debe ser algún problema de armado, en la teoría funciona. Un capacitor electrolítico en los 5V que entran a la placa, y en los 12V que van al LM324 (1uf, 10uf, no importa, lo que tengas).
En fin, no sé por qué pasan esos cambios en los buffers, veremos si alguien más puede decirnos por qué.
Saludos


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 10, 2008)

Yo estoy más perdido que turco en la neblina... qué raro que cambie la salida de los buffers, nunca me pasó algo así. Tampoco he usado el LM324 en niveles de tensión tan chiquitos, siempre los usé en el orden de los volts.
Lo único que se me ocurre, mirando la protoboard, es que intentes eliminar cables, por ejemplo hay un par de resistencias que en cambio de estar conectadas entre pata y pata están conectadas a una pata, de ahí a un cable que va a la otra pata. Intentá porner la resistencia sola.
Igualmente, es un manotazo de ahogado, no creo que cambie nada, pero bueh, es cosa de probar y ver que pasa. Eso sí, si le encontrás la vuelta contanos cuál era el misterio, por favor! jaja...

Si se me ocurre alguna idea escribo.

Slds...


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 10, 2008)

gracias a ambos por vuestro interés. En la placa podia poner menos cables, pero la monte con mas cables para que la foto se viese clara, por que sino quedaba todo muy junto. Esta noche probaré a quitar esos cables y a poner la alimentacion en el op que no uso, asi como los condensadores.... en caso de no solucionar nada, mañana ire a la universidad a ver que me dice el profesor.

                                                          Gracias.

Pd: en cuanto tenga la solucion os la pondre aqui.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 12, 2008)

hola de nuevo, 

Aun no pude hablar con el profesor, pero como era sábado me dedique a probar el sistema, lo desmonte todo, lo cambie de sitio en la placaboard (por si algo fallaba en ella, y los resultados son: 
para V+>V-
en el orden de los voltios el sistema funciona perfectamente, metiendo en V+ valores del orden de 5v, y en v- valores de 2v, la salida de Vo se correspondia con la teorica.
si continuo con valores de voltios en amas entradas, diferenciados en milivoltios, siempre y cuando la diferencia sea superior a 662mV, el sistema va bien, por ejemplo con un margen de 778mV a 864mV el sistema ha ido muy bien.

Lo unico que no entiendo es por que he de mantener esa diferencia minima entre V+ y V- de 662mV, (la salida del operacional no baja nunca de hay.

si conecto V+ y V- a tierra, la salida de unos 5mV.
si conecto V+ y V- a la misma tension, la salida es de:
12V en ambos, a la salida 0,87
3,28V en ambos, a la salida 0,707
2,59V en ambos, a la salida 0,679
2,13V en ambos, a la salida 0,670
1,44V en ambos, a la salida 0,655
0,89V en ambos, a la salida 0,600
0.02V en ambos, a la salida 7mV

                                                           Gracias.


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 14, 2008)

Menos sé ahora que puede estar andando mal... las resistencias en el último opamp son todas del mismo valor?.
Podría pensar en que el rechazo de modo común puede estar causando eso... pero no, es de 65dB mínimo en la hoja de datos, para 2V de modo común explicaría menos de 1mV en la salida...
Si fuera problema de offset también sería algunos milivoltios, no fracciones de volt como las que mediste.
No tenés otro LM324 a mano para ver si no es problema del chip?
No se me ocurre qué es, si encontrás el problema hacenos el favor de comentarlo, que le puede pasar a cualquiera de nosotros.
Saludos


----------



## aguevara (Abr 14, 2008)

Yo se que muchos de nosotros elegimos operacionales como este para no tener que usar una fuente partida (+V y -V) pero en experimentos recientes que hice con el mismo chip LM324 para un circuito igual, comprobe que para la funcion que requieres es necesaria la fuente doble, no me pregunten porque, por que en este momento no tengo ni el animo ni el tiempo de hacerlo, pero si lo haces te seguro que no tendras problemas de ningun tipo, bueno considerando que haz calculado bien tus resistores y la ganancia del OPAM y no lo satures.

Saludos


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 14, 2008)

Qué loco esto! cuando pueda voy a hacer la prueba, la verdad es que me sorprende!


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 15, 2008)

Pues si este da problemas lo cambiaré por otro integrado. ¿cual me recomendais que sea similar? 

                                     Un saludo.

No ostante quiero preguntarle al profesor si el sabe donde puede estar el fallo


----------



## aguevara (Abr 15, 2008)

Haganlo con una fuente partida y veran que no se arrepentiran, yo tambien pase todo un dia intentando hacer funcionar un sumador-restador con el LM324 con fuente sencilla y fue un asco, cambie a una fuente partida de +/- 12 v y todo perfecto.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 15, 2008)

ok, mañana lo haré en simetrico y os diré que tal va


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 16, 2008)

eureka! problema solucionado. He alimentado en simétrico, a +/-12v y todo va genial, me da tensiones negativas y positivas, y no se bloquea nunca, por ejemplo, si V+ es 2,08v y V- es 2,07, la salida Vo me da 0,1v. 

                                                Muchisimas gracias a todos por la ayuda prestada.

Pd: solo una cosa mas, yo he continuado usando los buffer, lo unico que cambie es la alimentacion. ¿es necesario el uso de esos buffer? ¿recomendable? ¿que justificacion podria dar por esos buffer a la hora de explicar mi diseño?.


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 16, 2008)

Sí, es necesario usar los buffers por lo siguiente: cuando variás la entrada de tensión con los potenciómetros también estarías variando la ganancia del operacional que hace la diferencia. Además si no los usás tendrías que tener en cuenta las resistencias del operacional que hace la resta para determinar exactamente que tensión vas a tener en el potenciómetro. Como una imagen vale más que mil palabras, ver imágenes adjuntas.

Con los buffers nos aseguramos que al operacional diferenciador entran las tensiones de los potenciómetros con resistencia cero, es decir, es como que mirando de la salida de los buffers (terminales de la izquierda de R31 y R32) hacia atrás se vé unicamente una fuente de tensión, siendo el valor de tensión el que dan los potenciómetros. (Es cierto que la resistencia de salida de los operacionales no es nula, alguna decena de ohms, pero es despreciable respecto de la resistencia del operacional diferenciador, que suele ser mayor a 1Kohm).

Sin los buffers esas resistencias que "se ven hacia atrás" no van a ser "nulas", sino que van a tener un valor (que se puede sacar haciendo thévenin), lo que va a hacer que la ganancia del operacional diferenciador que antes era = 1 ahora tenga otro valor, que va a depender de R29 y RV7, para la rama que hace la resta, y de R30 y RV8 para la rama que hace la suma. Peor aún, la ganancia del diferenciador va a variar al mover los potenciómetros.
No solamente eso, también la tensión que sale de los potenciómetros va a ser distinta con sin buffers a la que habría con buffers. Porque se deriva corriente hacia R31 y R32 que con buffers no se derivaba por ser muy alta la impedancia de entrada del buffer.

Resumiendo, usar los buffers separa los circuitos de entrada del circuito de salida, en este caso el circuito de los potenciómetros del operacional en modo diferenciador. Con los buffers eliminamos las interacciones; esto es, evitamos que el circuito de entrada me cambie la ganancia del operacional diferenciador; y que el circuito de salida me cambie la tensión de entrada que dan los potenciómetros (derivando corriente a través de R31 y R32).

Qué bárbaro, así que lo de fuente única para el LM324 será solo para vender?, les voy a mandar un mail a los de national a ver que dicen. Yo iba a usar el LM358 con single supply, que es parecido al LM324 solo que usa dos operacionales en vez de 4. Voy a probar a ver si pasa lo mismo con el LM358.

Saludos a todos, voy a armar el proto para el LM358.


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 16, 2008)

Estuve viendo que pasaba con el LM358, y pasa lo mismo, la salida no baja de 308 mV.
Estaba viendo la hoja de datos, y me encuentro con 





> The output voltage needs to raise approximately
> 1 diode drop above ground to bias the on-chip vertical PNP
> transistor for output current sinking applications.



en la página 8 abajo a la izquierda.

Y también aparece la siguiente figura en la página 7 (ver adjunto).

O sea que parece que la salida nunca puede ir a menos de (V-) + 308mV; porque hay que polarizar el transistor de salida PNP.
Por eso al alimentar (V-) con tensiones negativas el problema desaparece.

Lo mismo dice en la hoja de datos del LM324.

Entonces, si uno quiere que la salida pueda llegar a 0 (o a los 25-30 mV que dice en la hoja de datos) hay que alimentar el terminal (V-) con al menos -300mV.

Esto es así en la medida en que para bajas tensiones en la salida la corriente circule entrando por la salida


> current sinking applications.


.
"Lo que va a ser cierto casi siempre si nuestro circuito es single supply"

Edito el mensaje para corregir ésta última frase.
Como digo arriba, la salida va a ser mínimo 308mV si la corriente entra al terminal de salida, pero si la corriente sale del terminal de salida el mínimo es de 20mV.
Esto lo medí armando el circuito con dos buffers y un diferencial similar al de Ignacio, y veía que a la salida de los buffers el mínimo es 308mV.

Pero después puse solamente una resistencia a tierra desde la salida de uno de los buffers y ahí sí la salida llegaba a los 20mV. 

Cuando se usa el diferencial la corriente entra por el terminal de salida del buffer, y al usar la resistencia la corriente sale del terminal de salida.

Quería aclarar eso.


----------



## aguevara (Abr 17, 2008)

En mi primer post les indique que se requeria fuente simetrica y seguidamente les comente "No me pregunten porque, porque no tengo el animo ni tiempo de explicarlo" bueno lo escrito por Ardogan es la respuesta, gracias por escribirlo Ardogan, la verdad a mi me da pereza escribir tanto.

Saludos


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 17, 2008)

Jaja, lo empecé a escribir, ví que se hacía largo, fuí a buscar algo para comer, seguí, fuí al baño, y cuando volví lo terminé, para despues editarlo de vuelta.
Fué un poco la calentura de no saber que pasaba y la necesidad de saber porque tengo que usar el LM358 (iba a usar el LM324 pero me quedó un layout más fácil con el LM358), por suerte ya puse de entrada un terminal "Vshift" y me ahorro ese dilema. Algo que no hice  y ahora me arrepiento es dejar por las dudas la opción de alimentar con single o dual supply.
Pero al final, no sabría decir que es mejor, si usar single supply o dual supply, porque con single supply surgen todas esas consideraciones que te hacen desear poner un regulador más y olvidarte de las saturaciones, tensión de referencia, corrimiento del cero...
Aguevara  tu aporte fué concreto y salvador, porque nos deja una vía de escape si single-supply no funciona.
De ahora en más diseño siempre dejando la opción de usar fuente partida o única (usemos castellano, que tanto single supply/dual supply, jaja).
Saludos


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 18, 2008)

muchas gracias por la explicación tan detallada ardogan, asi como a todos los demás por que después de 4 páginas y gracias a vuestra ayuda se ha solcioado el problema.

                      Muchisimas gracias de nuevo.

Pd: me voy a leer esta última página poco a poco, por que creo que he de arender mucho de ella.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro, me puse en el plan de realizar una etapa de potencia cuadrafonica para moto con 2 TDA2005S, y quiero configurar todo para que 1 TDA mueva solo los graves, y el otro TDA mueva los medios y agudos.

para tal fin necesito hacer un crossover o divisor de frecuencias, y en lo posible activo para no perder ganancia.

la onda es que hay pocos operacionales que trabajan con alimentación sintética (solo voltaje positivo), y quiero usar el LM324 para hacer el crossover.

alguien tiene algun diseño de un pasabajos y pasaaltos con este integrado?

gracias desde ya.

saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola.

Todos los operacionales similares al LM324 pueden trabajar con polaridad simple, como el LM324.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2009)

Hola, he encontrado algunos integrados operacionales de LM (national semiconductors), les dejo los nombres, y 1 sola pregunta, a alguien que lo haya usado...

LM311
LM318
LM319
LM324
LM339
LM348
*LM358* éste en especial satisface muy bien mis necesidades, pero no me quiero largar a armar un equipo con este integrado sin saber como funciona, si tiene calidad, y...lo menos importante...el precio.

porque algunos integrados de National son saladitos (caros)

saludos.


----------

